# Introducing 3 chicks to single hen



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I currently have a single Wyandotte hen, who lost all of her flock mates.

She began exhibiting signs of depression, so we brought on board 3 Orpington chicks.

we have been raising the chicks indoors, waiting until they are pullets to introduce them into the coop so she may have flock makes again.

We brought her indoor several times to spend time with the chicks and we have brought the chicks outdoors spend time with her, but always cage apart.

Has anyone had a similar scenario? If so, does anyone have any advice about introducing the chicks, when they become pullets, into the coop with my existing hen?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MY guess, unless she's a bully hen, is that she welcome them when turned loose with her. If she hangs by them in the cage then she should be fine with them.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

That was my guess as well. I'm actually nervous about them them bullying her. Is that even possible?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It can be. I probably would have put them with her as soon as they no longer needed the brooder. Many times a lone hen will act as a surrogate parent to younger birds.

I've still got the old roo but when he was younger he would brood chicks for me.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

They are only two weeks old, I wonder if that's too late? She seems to really care about them, but I don't know if she's going to raise them.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I would hate to put them out in the coop and lose any of them if she doesn't parent them. She was my most broody chick, but honestly she seems a little nervous around them. But very interested in them in a good way


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would put them all together to see what happens. Sometimes you works out fine. If she seems to be more interested the fact they're chickens and not being a parent then bring them back in. At two weeks they are not quite old enough to be out in the coop without supplemental heat at night.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Robin for your advice! My poor little adult hen has to go to the vet today with some suspected reproductive problems. I pray that she'll come home in good health today. She's not doing too well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to learn that. I think that situation is the most frustrating and heart breaking since there is so little we can do.


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for your concern Robin, she's on antibiotics she has an infection in her oviduct. I lost my other two flock members due to similar circumstances. I pray I caught hers in time. She's my favorite girl.


----------



## daweri (Jul 11, 2015)

I was in the same situation. I let the chicks run around the coop with my adult Americauna when they were a few days old. She was interested but cautious and then left the coop. I tried again at a week old and she tried to attack several of them so no go for me! Unfortunately we just lost her to a coyote attack before the chicks were old enough to go out with her. Poor girl!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that you lost her! It always breaks my heart. It put them in with her but she shows no interest in them and walks away from them. I'm going to wait until there are big enough to fend for themselves I don't want any of them getting hurt.


----------

